# Gulf Power Transformers "Fishing For Familes



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like a good tourney to be in $50.00 per angler from a boat,$30.00 from landand what I can read is $1000.00 pay off for the one that wins the Grand Slam. I have fished this tournament before & it is top notch for a small entry fee and the money goes to a Great Charity

I'm In


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

I will have the entry forms out today at Grey's Tackle, SportsAcademyand Outcast. Other stores will follow, any questions send me a PM. We need about 50 boats in this to help the Ronald McDonald House. All the money goes to them after expenses.


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

:bump For a great cause. 

The Ronald MacDonald House is an assume charity and deserves our support. The prize money is guaranteed it looks like and you can still win some money even if you don't catch a SLAM. Hell you could go catch a 6 foot shark and probly win $250. Looks like a winner, I'm IN......


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

I found the entry form online thought I would give this to you all.

http://rmhpensacola.org/fishingforfamilies.html


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Chad, I also have them at the tackle stores, we would like a good turnout, its a cheap entry and it goes for a great charity. Anyone let me know if your interested and need a form.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

One week till the tournament, we are trying to get a idea of how many fisherman we are going to have? Who is in? Good chance for some money and it helps a great Organization, The Ronald McDonald House.


----------



## captlancepowers (Apr 14, 2008)

my son and I will be fishing should be a fun day on the water and the money is going to a good cause.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Some clarifications on the entry form:

*Capt's meeting July 31st, GLYC. 6:30pm*

*Tournament Day is August 1st. Safe daylight till 4pm.*

*All questions to be answered at Capt's meeting.*

*Food, isBBQ forall anglers.*

*Guaranteed Payout. *

*Need boats, All of the money goes to Ronald McDonald House.*

*See you there. :usaflag*


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

I think we will be there. Just not sure who "we" is.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody looking for a ride for this tournament? Or, looking for someone to split fee/gas bill?



PM me.


----------

